# Does anyone have a spare tumbler that they want to sell?



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi... I am looking to buy a tumbling machine, if anyone has 1 they want to sell? I checked the jar Dr and once again am reminded that I have Exquisite tastes. I could buy the 1 I would want but can buy a lot of bottles for $2000! (I just can’t justify that) or if anyone has great plans to build 1 or advise? I am 1 heck of a handy gal in need of some clean bottles, right?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

